# Anyone else watch Breaking Bad



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2010)

omg so I got bored with the movie selection on netflix. I did a search for movies/shows by user ratings. The show Breaking Bad appeared with the most 100% ratings. So  I thought I would give this series a shot. ZOMFG! Its the best show that I have watched in a really really long time.  Anyone else watch this show?


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 6, 2010)

Best show currently on tv! I've been watching from day one, did you go back to season one or start with this season (#3)? 
I think it is my all time favorite second to The Wire.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^I loved The Wire!  I don't think we even get Breaking Bad here in Canada...will have to search for it!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^I loved The Wire! I don't think we even get Breaking Bad here in Canada...will have to search for it!_

 
Breaking Bad is on AMC (I think that's American Movie Channel ??). I don't know what video rentals you have available but... a friend rented the first two seasons from NetFlix. Hope you can check it out, it's worth it!!


----------



## tara_hearts (Apr 6, 2010)

Loooove breaking bad. Bryan Cranston & Aaron Paul really make the show. They had a marathon on amc for a couple days & I dvr'd them & completed season 1 &2 within a week. Season 3 has me tripping out right now. Not sure if youve watched any of it yet so I wont spoil anything for you but I will say I want to bust skylar in the mouth!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ha! I was just saying Sunday night.."I would love smack the #@*& outta that Skylar!"


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2010)

omg! I haven't seen the 3rd season. I am still finishing 2nd  season. This show has some of the best acting i have ever seen. Everything is so believable.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 16, 2010)

I've seen the first two episodes and really want to watch the rest. I guess I should put my Netflix account to use. Does anyone know if it's on instant streaming?


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I've seen the first two episodes and really want to watch the rest. I guess I should put my Netflix account to use. Does anyone know if it's on instant streaming?_

 
I don't think so.. I have a friend who wanted to watch season 2 like that last year & it wasn't available (but it might be now).
IMO, I thought the first 2-3 episodes of season 1 were a bit slow, but I am SO glad I hung in there. I def think it is one of the best show's on TV, ever.


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't get AMC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So sad, because I do really want to watch it!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been watching since it started. I love the show. I think it's awesome, especially since my dad is a chemical engineer...makes me wonder! lol


----------



## Brie (Apr 26, 2010)

I LOVE love LOVE this show!!!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did anyone watch last nite?! Walt was really in his groove, lol. Poor Hank, he just can't win.


----------



## tara_hearts (Apr 26, 2010)

^last night was awesome. I was sweating bullets when Hank had them closed in. I laughed my ass off when Jesse told hank "How did you know there were bullet holes without removing the tape, BITCH"

ahahahahaha.. i wish I could go to sleep until next sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, ive got House to watch tonight


----------

